# Class on 30th. Book?



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Yaar mujhe abhi shalamar se email ai hai ke 30th se classes start hai. Abhi koi please ye batayega ke books waghera konsi leni hai ?


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Confirm hay?? UHS wala kya scene hay?? 
I guess colleges ko koi farak nahi parta lol they're starting their classes:joy:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I got a message too. I think we will find out on 29th. Don't worry about the books just yet, I'm pretty sure they will help us on the first day about that


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I got a message too. I think we will find out on 29th. Don't worry about the books just yet, I'm pretty sure they will help us on the first day about that


You applied for the foreign seat? Hope to meet everyone whoever were here on these forums. ?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

No I applied locally


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Where I know pmdc policy is not going to implement this year because pmdc is receiving so much letters against this from sindh and president of private associations...
Source: pmdc worker...
So don't worry about policy and stay calm...
Private institutions will continue their classes as they scheduled.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Me too i got an email. But there is no update on orientation. So we're not going to have one?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> Me too i got an email. But there is no update on orientation. So we're not going to have one?


I was wondering the same thing. We can call them tomorrow and ask. Although, idk what happens because UHS is putting up a merit list on 1st as well. Let's hope for the best. Idk which side to believe.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

I called them. Unho ne kaha hai ke 8:30 am orientation hogi aor wo 2 ghantay ke liye hogi, uske foran baad classes shuru


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh so the orientation and the first day of school is on the same day?


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

This is weird. 2 hours of orientation 
anyway, they told me that the reason for the delay was the court orders on 29th.. Otherwise there was orientation on 28th
Dont know how they settled it


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Weed said:


> I called them. Unho ne kaha hai ke 8:30 am orientation hogi aor wo 2 ghantay ke liye hogi, uske foran baad classes shuru


That sounds better. Classes immediately means no ragging :joy:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> This is weird. 2 hours of orientation
> anyway, they told me that the reason for the delay was the court orders on 29th.. Otherwise there was orientation on 28th
> Dont know how they settled it


The court order is cancelled? It isn't even 29th yet


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Actually they were quite confident that everything will go find on 29th maybe that's why they are doing this
But originally it was supposed to be on 28th
idk what tthese colleges are upto. Seriously &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't know what to believe or do. If colleges rebel against PMDC, they might not register us. And if they don't, this message is a sad move. 
Let's see what happens on 29th.


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

They told me that they've always started from the 30th. Har saal.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah everything is so messed up and my mind too lol..I seriously need a break now


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Noor13579 said:


> They told me that they've always started from the 30th. Har saal.


Hmm. Let's see. Everything will be clear on 29th.
But I really hope everything go as scheduled by private colleges. IA


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> Noor13579 said:
> 
> 
> > They told me that they've always started from the 30th. Har saal.
> ...


Hey people are saying 29th is just the final decision for SAT 2 students. So how come every one is waiting for a final word on 29th? What exactly is going to be discussed in court on 29th? :sweat: 
IA. I pray that too.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

As far as I know, this policy has been finalized and will be implemented. Why else would the dates for the submission of the UHS form be extended? The court hearing on the 29th is just to decide whether SAT 2 will be taken for local seats which is linked to CMH basically.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> As far as I know, this policy has been finalized and will be implemented. Why else would the dates for the submission of the UHS form be extended? The court hearing on the 29th is just to decide whether SAT 2 will be taken for local seats which is linked to CMH basically.


Do you know then that why are shalamar and the rest then waiting for 29th? And why would they even send us this message if they know this policy is for sure? I hope they don't play with our lives like this. 
This is so confusing.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Have they said they're waiting for the 29th? If they said 1st that would make sense lol. And yeah it doesn't make sense as to why they're sending messages when everything is in a muddle. 4 days to go, you'll find out.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Have they said they're waiting for the 29th? If they said 1st that would make sense lol. And yeah it doesn't make sense as to why they're sending messages when everything is in a muddle. 4 days to go, you'll find out.



There's new development in all of this B.S. You could call it major.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

We all are not even clear that when this decision will take place 
Before the day was 27 then 28 and now 29.
And be clear that before 27 pmdc was to submit hi answer regarding the policy.
Then on 28 there is hearing
On 29 there will be decision.
And the case is of both sat 2 and mcat.
That is why every medical college is waiting for the final.
They are pretty sure that they will win because they are right at thiss time.
So hope for the best and pray to God He will make everything right.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> There's new development in all of this B.S. You could call it major.


What new development?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> What new development?


Mood nai hai yaar


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Mood nai hai yaar


Haha I can understand. Chup hi bhali hai xD

- - - Updated - - -

Check out this article guys. http://www.dawn.com/news/1298537/students-suffer-in-pmdc-private-colleges-wrangling-over-admissions


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

Anatomy = KLM 
Physiology = Guyton 
BioChem = Lippincott or Harper 

Best books , will help you in post grad (FCPS/USMLE) as well , currently in curriculum in IMC , FSD


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Anatomy: Snells, KLM or grays anatomy.
Pathology: BRS, Pathoma, Robbins
Physiology: Guyton, BRS
Histo: Wheaters, BRS
Pharma: Katzung, kaplan, brs
Embryo: Sharjeel, langmann
Biochemistry: Lipincott, kaplan

BRS for revising everything, that series is gold.


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

Books for embryology and histology by Prof. Laiq Hussain are pretty well written and easy to understand too


----------

